# Favorite store bought substrate



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm about to set up a 110 gallon for discuss. Of course I intend to plant that. I am trying to decide on substrate. In particular I am torn between florite and Eco-complete. Eco-complete seems like it might be a little cheaper as the bags are bigger. My concern it which is going to be best in the long run. I have all the blackwater and bacteria stuff already. Thoughts?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe the Eco Complete seems cheaper only because the substrate is already wet.

It works out to be about the same, so just go for whatever you like more.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I will soon be setting up a 120g as well. I've already picked up a couple of bags of the Este's Spectrastone. I like the red colour. I'm used to a smaller grain size but I can no longer find the stuff I have in my other tanks and I think the Ests's stuff is a little more rounded so hopefully it is softer for bottom feeders. I'm also hoping the slightly bigger grains allow the detritus to make it through the gravel better to feed the roots.

Lee


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I like eco over flourite because of the shape of the grains - flourite is sharper, whereas eco is round. 

Besides that, they're really not that different.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm. I didn't actually bother with plant purposed substrates for a long time. That was what made the difference for me to be able to keep plants successfully when I did add that. It seemed like I had a good amount of detritus. That said I have learned much since then and it is quite possible there were other issues. All in all call it "chicken" but for the moment I am dissinclined to go that way. Flourite helped in my other tanks. I'll probably venture to that in a smaller tank later though. A new avenue of learning right?

I was leaning towards eco anyway for the fact that it does look cooler. I think anyway. I don't really want to cover it like I did with my discus tank. It works better when you don't. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Not only do I prefer the more natural look of Eco Complete, it also wins major points for not having to be rinsed the way Flourite does.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

A ha. Yes that is a huge pain in the butt when it come to flourite. One person said that maybe it shouldn't be rinsed as that is the stuff that is the most valuable to the plants. It makes sense except that the tank wasn't just a bit cloudy. You'd want to leave your filter off that's for sure. Cool.


----------

